# Cinematic Soundtrack (Sensitive, realistic string arrangement)



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

I was doing my best at arranging this soundtrack as realistic as possible.
Trying to achieve the sound of a real orchestra, using only Virtual Instruments (VST).

There is also footage from my homeland.

Please let me know your opinion of this track and if you like it, please share/like/subscribe!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Any thoughts on this piece?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I thought it was lovely and there was something quintessentially American about it, like what James Horner or Aaron Copeland might have also appreciated. I thought the sound of the strings was very good though I think it’s always possible to tell with detailed careful listening if something like this is played by a real orchestra. But overall I thought it was lovely and I was particularly impressed by the authentic sound of the flute. Well done.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Larkenfield said:


> I thought it was lovely and there was something quintessentially American about it, like what James Horner or Aaron Copeland might have also appreciated. I thought the sound of the strings was very good though I think it's always possible to tell with detailed careful listening if something like this is played by a real orchestra. But overall I thought it was lovely and I was particularly impressed by the authentic sound of the flute. Well done.


Thanks for your comment.

Yes, if you really want, you can always find flaws in virtual orchestral sounds.

I was inspired by celtic sound, when composing this piece.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

It’s really lovely. Reminds me of Mark Knopfler’s film music. 
More please!


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

LezLee said:


> It's really lovely. Reminds me of Mark Knopfler's film music.
> More please!


Here you go:






Also, feel free to like/subscribe.


----------

